# Lowe 1648m first build



## Cdewolfe (Mar 12, 2017)

First time posting in this site but have spent a ton of time reading through others builds and learned a ton. I just sold a 14 ft mirrocraft v hull and picked up a 1648m lowe big jon. I got the boat and trailer, 15 hp merc, trolling motor, seats and life jackets for $1300 leaving me with around 700 to modify the boat with. My plan is to remove the center bench, extend the front deck back 3 ribs, put in a floor and if I have enough money left over make a gun/rod box along one side from the front deck so the way to the rear bench. I am going to use aluminum for everything and go over the floor and deck with some sort of bedliner type product. Carpet would get destroyed quickly during duck hunting I feel like.


----------



## derekdiruz (Mar 12, 2017)

I have my boat mainly for duck hunting. However I put carpet in it. The decks are carpet and the floor is rubber horse stall mat from tractor Supply. It is brand new so I can't attest to the durability, but I feel this will work well. 

Plus carpet on aluminum should be easy nuff to replace if needed. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Cdewolfe (Mar 12, 2017)

We normally get out of the boat to set up and pick up so track a lot of mud and sand in the boat. With the bedliner I'm thinking it will be easier to clean up. I'm going with closed cell foam between the Ribs and was planning on using 1/16 to save money and weight but would like to mount pedestal seats to the floor for fishing. If I do extra bracing under the mount will it be strong enough or am I going to have to go to 1/8. Picture is what I am kind of aiming for except I think I will keep the rear bench whole to keep some rigidity to the hull.


----------



## Cdewolfe (Mar 17, 2017)

Got a little work done on the boat. Pulled the center bench out and rewired the trailer. Picking up the metal tonight for the floor. I was looking at the Trailer and the rear half of the leaf spring is different from anything I have ever seen. The bolt that holds the spring in is about 2 inches below the actual spring. Is this normal? I am also going to switch the rollers to bunks that will tilt. It's supposed to warm up to 40 degrees this weekend so it will be nice working on it without freezing.


----------



## Cdewolfe (Mar 17, 2017)

Anyone know why my pictures are turning Sideways?


----------



## Bowhunter1661 (Mar 17, 2017)

If you use your iPhone or other smart phone to take the pics, don't take them with the phone vertical. Take them horrizontal. That's what I found worked. I take all my pics with my IPhone 6+.


----------



## Fire1386 (Mar 18, 2017)

I have found in the past that the size of the pic is to large. If the pic was over a certain size it spun the pic sideways. I just tinkered with making pic a little smaller each time until it posted correctly. Not sure if situation is the same any longer, that was a while ago.


----------



## Cdewolfe (Mar 21, 2017)

Got insulation cut for between the ribs and the floor cut and laid out. After a leak check I'll put it back in and rivet it down. Next is extending the front casting deck.


----------



## Cdewolfe (Mar 22, 2017)

Took it out onto the fox river last night and checked for leaks and made sure the motor was good. Started off with 3 ft whitecaps but once I got to a calmer section I opened it up and was surprised how well the little 15 merc could push. My navionics app said 23.7mph. Boat is rated for a 35 so I wanna see how fast it could get with one. Maybe next year I'll upgrade the motor.


----------



## chrispbrown27 (Mar 22, 2017)

Fox river? You aren't up in northern Illinois are you?


----------



## Cdewolfe (Mar 22, 2017)

Nope green bay wi


----------



## mtntop (Mar 23, 2017)

Didn't Ernest Hemingway write about a Fox River up that way and never described which state it was in?


----------



## Cdewolfe (Apr 1, 2017)

Havn't worked on the boat much lately. Walleyes are running right now so been mostly fishing. Picking up the rest of my metal in the morning.


----------



## Cdewolfe (Apr 6, 2017)

Metal didn't come in when it was supposed to so that put me behind a bit. Bought a humminbird helix 5 si gps and mounted it with a ram mount. Also got a minn kota copilot 50. I need to get a bracket to mount it yet though. Also found out that the bay of green bay is federal waters so I need flares, sound producing device and fire extinguisher so I put together a small dry box with all that stuff.


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Apr 10, 2017)

Looking good


----------



## Cdewolfe (Apr 11, 2017)

Quick built a trolling motor bracket this morning before work so I can use it tomorrow fishing. Sorry for the dark picture and I forgot to turn my phone so I'm sure it will show up Sideways


----------



## Cdewolfe (Apr 12, 2017)

Got up early today and put my center seat in so the passenger doesn't have to sit on a lawn chair. I'll post some pictures later of it. Wife got me a radio for the boat for my birthday so I'll have to figure out where I will mount it. Thinking the side of the gun box once installed.


----------



## Robert Hunt (Apr 12, 2017)

Curious to what thickness the aluminum is for the floor ?


----------



## Cdewolfe (Apr 12, 2017)

.125 aluminum tread plate


----------



## Robert Hunt (Apr 12, 2017)

Thank you ...........


----------



## Cdewolfe (Apr 12, 2017)

I have foam board under it to deaden noise but there is zero give to it. I was worried about the pedestal seat masking it bend but there was no issues with it at all.


----------



## Cdewolfe (Apr 14, 2017)

Finally remembered to take a picture of the seat I mounted the other day.used rivnuts through the floor then booked the base to it so I can take it out for duck hunting. Had to go with a surface mount since there's only a inch and a half clearance under the floor.


----------



## Spedly (Apr 16, 2017)

Does the boat seem to flex a lot without the center seat? I'm thinking of taking it out of my 1648 Lowe also.


----------



## Cdewolfe (Apr 17, 2017)

It flexed a little bit the first trip I made without the floor in it after removing the bench. It was 3 foot whitecaps that day though. Now that the floor is riveted in it doesn't flex at all.


----------



## Cdewolfe (Apr 18, 2017)

Started making the bracing today. Hopefully it will be strong enough. If not I will put some square tubing under to support it better. I also took some better pictures of the trolling motor bracket


----------



## Cdewolfe (Apr 21, 2017)

Got some work done on building the bracing for the front deck and gun box. I just need to finish the horizontals on the gun box


----------



## Cdewolfe (Apr 22, 2017)

Put a couple horizontal braces in today. One in the front of the picture isn't riveted in yet. Still needs a bit of cutting to fit just right. Also ordered my 1/8 sheet for the deck


----------



## Cdewolfe (Apr 22, 2017)

I was just thinking about my sheet metal and was thinking of changing my plan a bit. Rather than running it over all the bracing cutting it to drop down inside the two top pieces and sit on top of the cross braces. That way everything would be nice and level instead of bowing when riveted down. Hard to explain what I'm thinking. Any suggestions or ideas?


----------



## Cdewolfe (May 13, 2017)

Got the front deck surface on and the seat base mounted.


----------



## Cdewolfe (May 16, 2017)

Put the gun box side on but it will be getting taken off and replaced with 1/8 inch. 1/16 felt too flimsy to me. I'm sure it would be fine since it isn't structural but it made it feel cheap to me. Also going to be mounting marine radio through it with the speakers and the switch panel so I don't want it shaking or vibrating too much.


----------



## Cdewolfe (Jun 20, 2017)

I've been pretty busy lately and haven't gotten much work done in the boat but I put the new thicker side on the gun box and mounted the radio, speakers and switch panel. Now I'm wiring everything up and when that's done will put the top of the gun box and and start paint prep.


----------



## derekdiruz (Jun 20, 2017)

for the front deck, did you add any more bracing? And are the horizontal braces, that run bow to transom (rather than the horizontal that run from gunnel to gunnel) only held in place via the rivet from the top?


----------



## Cdewolfe (Jun 21, 2017)

I added 2 braces connecting the center two horizontal braces you are talking about just so that the seat base would be bolted to more than just the aluminum sheet. I used bolts instead of rivets the horizontal braces. I didn't trust that the constant downward pressure wouldn't walk the rivet out.


----------



## Cdewolfe (Jun 30, 2017)

Not much more to go. Need to tuck a couple wires and grind a couple edges flush. 
Video of the build so far. 
https://youtu.be/1P84uU27GoQ


----------



## Fire1386 (Jun 30, 2017)

Nice video. Not sure of your location, but would the diamond plate and shiny front deck reflect sunlight on you making it feel hotter? Didn't really notice it till I watched the video.


----------



## Catch Release Repeat (Jun 30, 2017)

I just bought the same trolling motor and was planning on mounting it in the same location with the same exact mount in my head. Always feels good when you can see a plan come to reality before you actually have to do it. What size thrust and shaft did you go with? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cdewolfe (Jun 30, 2017)

The floor, top of the gun box and front Deck are all getting tough coat in grey. The rest will get a layer of grey paint. 
The trolling motor is a 55lb with a 54 inch shaft I believe. It works great. It pulls the boat up to 2.8mph.


----------

